# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Độ tuổi nào nên tầm soát ung thư cổ tử cung

## marketing

Ung thư cổ tử cung do một số chủng HPV (vi rút papilloma ở người = Human Papilloma Virus) gây ra. Hầu hết phụ nữ có hệ miễn dịch khỏe mạnh có thể tự khỏi nếu bị nhiễm HPV, song một số ít trường hợp nhiễm HPV dai dẳng có thể phát triển thành các bất thường ở cổ tử cung dẫn tới ung thư. Vậy tầm soát ung thư cổ tử cung trong độ tuổi nào? Hãy cùng tham khảo bài viết sau nhé!


ĐỘ TUỔI NÀO NÊN ĐI TẦM SOÁT UNG THƯ CỔ TỬ CUNG

Phụ nữ dưới 21 tuổi không cần sàng lọc vì ung thư cổ tử cung xâm lấn là hiếm gặp ở nhóm tuổi này.

Phụ nữ độ tuổi từ 21 - 29 nên sàng lọc 3 năm/lần thay vì 2 năm/lần.

Phụ nữ từ 30 - 65 tuổi có kết quả xét nghiệm Pap và HPV bình thường nên sàng lọc 5 năm/lần. Nếu chỉ có thể thực hiện xét nghiệm Pap thì nên làm xét nghiệm 3 năm/lần.

Phụ nữ từ 65 tuổi trở lên không cần sàng lọc nếu không có tiền sử ung thư cổ tử cung và có 3 kết quả xét nghiệm Pap bình thường liên tiếp hoặc hai kết quả xét nghiệm Pap và HPV bình thường liên tiếp trong giai đoạn 10 năm với xét nghiệm mới nhất được làm trong vòng 5 năm qua.

Phụ nữ ở bất kỳ độ tuổi nào đã phải phẫu thuật cắt bỏ tử cung toàn phần và không có tiền sử ung thư cổ tử cung không cần sàng lọc thường quy.

Phụ nữ đã tiêm vắc-xin phòng HPV nên tuân thủ các hướng dẫn sàng lọc tương tự như phụ nữ chưa tiêm vắc-xin này.

Một số phụ nữ cần sàng lọc thường xuyên hơn bao gồm những phụ nữ đã từng bị ung thư cổ tử cung, phụ nữ dương tính với HIV, phụ nữ suy giảm hệ miễn dịch.



Hy vọng bài viết trên đã cung cấp những kiến thức cơ bản về độ tuổi nên tầm soát ung thư cổ tử cung. Trung tâm Sản Nhi Diamond với đội ngũ Bác sĩ hàng đầu tại các bệnh viện lớn Từ Dũ, ĐH Y Dược,... sẽ đồng hành cùng khách hàng trong suốt quá trình khám - điều trị - chăm sóc sau điều trị với mong muốn mang đến sự yên tâm cũng như cam kết một kết quả điều trị tốt nhất. Cùng trang thiết bị, cơ sở vật chất được đầu tư chuẩn mực nhằm mang đến những tiện ích tốt nhất cho khách hàng trong quá trình khám và điều trị. Khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm khi đến thăm khám và điều trị tại đây.

Bấm xem chi tiết: Cách phòng tránh bệnh ung thư cổ tử cung hiệu quả
Khám phụ khoa định kỳ 6 tháng/1 lần và xét nghiệm tầm soát ung thư cổ tử cung.
Tiêm chủng vắc xin ung thư cổ tử cung HPV.
Không sử dụng các chất kích thích như thuốc lá, cà phê, rượu, bia, ma túy.
Chế độ nghỉ ngơi hợp lý, vận động thường xuyên.
Phụ nữ quan hệ tình dục an toàn, hạn chế dùng thuốc tránh thai.
Giữ gìn vệ sinh vùng kín sạch sẽ, khô ráo.
Thực hiện kế hoạch hóa gia đình, không sinh nhiều con.

TRUNG TÂM SẢN NHI CHẤT LƯỢNG CAO DIAMOND

Địa chỉ: Số 9 Trần Quốc Thảo, P.6, Q.3, TPHCM

Đặt hẹn: (028) 3930 75 75 - HOTLINE: 0904 72 06 72

Bác sĩ chuyên khoa: 0938 228 768

Nguồn: khamphukhoaodau.net

----------

